# Mavericks are better than the suns



## Cornman (May 10, 2005)

We have...

*the best depth in the nba

*almost as good scoring (3rd in the nba Suns are 1st)

*Very Good defense(when we decide to play it once on a blue moon)

*Better rebounding

The Suns are not contenters team at best because they rely on outscoring the other team instead of playing defense.They are in some ways the same as the '03 mavs.

We tried to outscore the best offensive team in the leugue(not gonna work) and play bad defense.No, defense is what contenders for the championship play ALL the time in EVERY game. We are NOT the Suns. Stop trying to play thier game better than them. 

Our game is defense and dribble penitration and kick it out or foul.Shooting open threes are good when your in rhythem.Defense dictates your offense. It takes the pressure off of " having" to shoot to stay in the game.When we play good defense we can start to relax and open up on the offense court not having to score to stay in the game. 

When our defense is dog**** our offense gets forced and we lose games to inferior teams.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Cornman said:


> We have...
> 
> *the best depth in the nba
> 
> ...



Are you talking right now? I mean I agree the Mavs are a good team, my 2nd favorite. But are you seriously posting this after Dallas just got their a**** handed to them? I know that they will come out and play a better Game 2 on Wednesday, but it seems idiotic to post such a thing stating how much better the Mavs (in theory) should be. It's like posting a thread saying the Colts are so much better than the Patriots after New England just dominated Indy. 

The Suns are not like the '03 Mavs because they have Amare - one of the most dominating low post players in the league. 

Nonetheless I wish the Mavs luck and hope Game 2 is more of a contest than Game 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mavs depth is kinda overrated. I mean Henderson/Bradley/Armstrong/Harris/Dampier are not that great of players. Harris can be good but he may never see the court making the mistakes he has. Damps cant even stay on the court long.

You have better rebounding? Didn't look like it tonight. And same goes for your very good defense? lol you have no answer for Amare and prolly won't with 4 games of 30+, and 40 tonight.

And we don't play any defense? We looked pretty damn good tonight, and if you weren't so ignorant, and looked up stats, we were 12th in fg% allowed. And 2 in guarding the 3 during the regular season.

And we look to outscore you but we rarely take bad shots. Our shot selection is great.

Finally, we're not contenders? But you guys are because you lost Nash and gained Damps, and Stackhouse? And even though you lost this game by 25 pts? If we're the 03 Mavs, than your logic is off. Besides, we have better scorers, we're more athletic, we have an inside presence in Amare, better 3 pt shooters, and Nash passes more than he shoots. That argument is ridiculous. Also, did the Mavs have this much success scoring and playing the way they wanna play as we are? At the pace we are? Our offense avged 110 pts and we avg more in the playoffs. 2nd round started. Where's the dumb argument that the playoffs started in round 2 for us? And get off this silly thing about how we're a reflection of the Mavs. 

Series is not over by any stretch. I'm not stupid. I expect a better game. But quit being delusional.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

Stoudamire+Marion+Nash+Johnson= Holidays for Mavs players.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Mavs depth is kinda overrated. I mean Henderson/Bradley/Armstrong/Harris/Dampier are not that great of players. Harris can be good but he may never see the court making the mistakes he has. Damps cant even stay on the court long.
> 
> You have better rebounding? Didn't look like it tonight. And same goes for your very good defense? lol you have no answer for Amare and prolly won't with 4 games of 30+, and 40 tonight.
> 
> ...


The Suns are definately good enough to contend for a title, I won't dispute that. They are a very good offensive team, they take good shots, and are very unselfsh. But last night, your defense looked terrible, Stackhouse, Daniels and Finley missing wide open shots and layups should not be accredited to defense, that was simply bad offense and tired legs.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

The "better" team is the one that wins the series. That's all there is to it.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

^^^
My "duh" post for the day. ;o)


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> And we don't play any defense? We looked pretty damn good tonight, and if you weren't so ignorant, and looked up stats, we were 12th in fg% allowed. And 2 in guarding the 3 during the regular season.


Please don't say your defense was solid tonight it was just average at best. The Mavs missed so many layups and point blank shots. Don't act like you were the Dertroit Pistons or the San Antonio Spurs. The Mavs totally went away from their game plan. Mavs still scored over 100 pts even though they didn't show up. What great defense that was when the Mavs didn't get anything from the center position.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> Please don't say your defense was solid tonight it was just average at best. The Mavs missed so many layups and point blank shots. Don't act like you were the Dertroit Pistons or the San Antonio Spurs. The Mavs totally went away from their game plan. Mavs still scored over 100 pts even though they didn't show up. What great defense that was when the Mavs didn't get anything from the center position.


Sorry but I have to agree. Our D was average last night, maybe a little bit above. It wasn't great because the Mavs missed a lot of easy layups and also settled for the J a lot and then we would just rebound and go. But he didn't say we are the Pistons or Spurs. We know were not. We are the Suns.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

One more thing. Why make this thread after you get your behind absolutely spanked?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The series doesn't start until one team wins on the road.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mavs41 said:


> Please don't say your defense was solid tonight it was just average at best. The Mavs missed so many layups and point blank shots. Don't act like you were the Dertroit Pistons or the San Antonio Spurs. The Mavs totally went away from their game plan. Mavs still scored over 100 pts even though they didn't show up. What great defense that was when the Mavs didn't get anything from the center position.


Where did I say we were the Pistons or Spurs???? I said it looked pretty damn good tonight as compared to others. How not clear is that suggusting that? And people get off this crap about us not playing ANY D. We do play D. It is avg, as you say it is. It's good enough to win in the playoffs as people disagreeed. And if you didn't notice we played it good when needed and Mavs were open cuz we were up by so much. Of course we'll give you shots throughout the game early but you have to make em. Yeah, you scored over a 100 when the game was pretty much OVER and we had given up totally. You had it easier than ever and almost didnt make it over a 100 cuz they kept missing late...Yeah, that was such a great point right there. Seems like we were scraping for anything to say with that comment. And is it our fault your center fouls every 2 secs? Thank Cuban.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> The Suns are definately good enough to contend for a title, I won't dispute that. They are a very good offensive team, they take good shots, and are very unselfsh. But last night, your defense looked terrible, Stackhouse, Daniels and Finley missing wide open shots and layups should not be accredited to defense, that was simply bad offense and tired legs.


As I said to someone else, you will get shots throughout the game. There is no doubt about that. A lot of em late were cuz we were up by a lot. And I said our D was pretty good meaning as compared to other nights is how I meant it. We do when we need to. We do have avg D and some said we weren't a title contender cuz of it. And you did get open shots early and didn't make em. Yes that is tired legs but wasn't there some Dallas fan started a thread saying fatigue was overrated? By any means this series is NOT over. I know it's not. I'm not stupid. I expect the Mavs to come out give us all they got and hope we can sustain what they throw at us.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The Suns are not deep at all. I believe that their starters scored 111 of the 127. But I don't think that this is too much of a problem for the Suns because their team is young. Their starters can log big minutes and still be ready for the next game. If this was an older team then it would be a problem. 

I wish the Mavs would slow down the game and try to make it a half court game. The Suns are not a good screening team. So that's why their half court offense is not as affective as their fast break offense. But I hope that the winner of this series goes on to win it all. If not, I would like to see the Heat win it.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I wish the Mavs would slow down the game and try to make it a half court game. The Suns are not a good screening team. So that's why their half court offense is not as affective as their fast break offense. But I hope that the winner of this series goes on to win it all. If not, I would like to see the Heat win it.


IMO the Mavs MUST slow down the game because the Suns will get frustrated. You MUST make them play defense and guard on every possesion. They are bound to pick up fouls especially Amare as he is overly aggressive sometimes. Dirk must attack the basket and not care how much contact there is. They MUST make the Suns bench have to be a factor. Foul trouble is the key to this series. You must make their inexperienced bench produce something they haven't been called on to do in the playoffs yet.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Suns dont actaully have better players than us overal. But they have offensive skill set which we dont have. Last night they were the ones that played half decent defense. But I really think the Mavs come out tommorrow and grow some hair on thier A**. And play hard dont know if they have a chance to win but I expect better effort.


----------



## Cornman (May 10, 2005)

Mavericks have to rest and get back on defense. After that they will beat the suns because they have too many weapons.


----------

